# Following on from my 'looking after a chicken' thread...



## Girlracer (2 June 2017)

... I walked into the office this morning to be greeted by some sheepish work colleagues, before being taking outside to meet my engagement present... 













I had been talking about it for ages but just hadn't got it sorted out. So this was a lovely surprise!! Although the Cockeral was a mistake and won't be staying, the two hens will be joining the family this afternoon... SO excited!! What a lovely surprise, so lucky to have such wonderful work colleagues!


----------



## Wimbles (2 June 2017)

LOVE this!

Epic engagement present!


----------



## ozpoz (15 June 2017)

They are lovely. I find hens are more relaxed when there is a cockerel around. They really look after their hens, build there first nests and get in to sing to them, chase away all danger, be lookout and strut for admiration. : )


----------



## cobsarefab (17 June 2017)

Aw, don't get rid of the cockerel! I've got 2 Earl grey:




 the polish strutter 
Lord worcester the cockerel with class:


----------



## View (17 June 2017)

What a thoughtful present!


----------

